# Scent Dispensers for Haunted House



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

There are various scents you can add to your fog juice...Amazon has a few, but just google fog juice scents..


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Froggys has a nice line of scents...
http://www.froggysfog.com/product/FS-ACC/Froggys-Scent-Additive-for-Fog-Fluid-and-Haze-Juice.html


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at/consider something even more basic, like incense. As with any source, you have to consider allergies, respiratory issues, etc. your guests might have.
Getting your self or others ill is no fun for anyone.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

FG, incense all smells the same, plus, you don't think it stirs up allergies?

First off, what scents are you going for? If you haven't already found what you are looking for


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Just leave some unwrapped lunch meat in your trash can for a few days and your guests will think they are in the movie Saw. JK


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I bought in some scent dispersers for a kitchen showroom I had and they were OK but not brilliant. In the end, I went with a very simple solution of 6v pir battery powered light rewired to power the small fan they use on some video card chips. This was in a very rough cardboard enclosure blowing over those $2 'reed' diffusers. Worked better than the stainless steel $200 disperser I first bought.

As for smells, there are plenty of sellers out there and a good one for a horror scene is 'liquid ass'

Demeter Fragrances do a Mistress Elvira collection that includes his n her zombie smells!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lord Homicide said:


> FG, incense all smells the same, plus, you don't think it stirs up allergies?


Actually, there's a tremendous variety of incense scents on the market, and I believe fontgeek was referring to incense when he mentioned allergies. I know there are folks who get headaches from incense (Spooky1 being one of those).

I don't know if it would have the same impact in an open area like a yard haunt (depends on how breezy it gets), but it would certainly be worth trying for indoor use. Most incense is dirt cheap and, unless wrapped up in a package, easy to sniff-test before buying.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Froggys is a good choice. They have several types of scents and things to distribute them. I think Master fog might also have scents and I know one of the Forum Sponsors HalloweenFX does as well. 

I would still with a scent from a Halloween company and go that route.


----------



## Hanke's_Haunt (Oct 14, 2013)

*Scent Suggestion*

I read on another forum about someone using rose-scented room spray. Depending on your setup, it could be an easy fix.


----------

